# Το νήμα του τέσσερα -για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Η πρωταπριλιά είναι η μέρα του ψέματος, αλλά τούτο εδώ δεν είναι ψέμα, η Λεξιλογία γιορτάζει σήμερα τα τέσσερά της χρόνια -και αν τα ανθρώπινα πλάσματα στην ηλικία των τεσσάρων ετών είναι βέβαια ζωηρά και αξιαγάπητα αλλά ακόμα ανώριμα, χωρίς να έχουν αναπτύξει τις ικανότητες και τα ταλέντα τους, το διαδικτυακό μας φόρουμ έχει κρατήσει τη ζωηράδα και την αφοπλιστική ομορφιά ενός τετράχρονου, έχει και την παιδικότητα των ανθρώπων που κρατάνε για πάντα την πείνα για κάθε νέο γλωσσικό φαινόμενο και την τρέλα να προσφέρουν αφιλόκερδα τις γνώσεις και την πείρα τους· αλλά από την άλλη έχει φτάσει πια στην ωριμότητα σαν διαδικτυακό βήμα μεταφραστικού προβληματισμού και επίλυσης αποριών, έχοντας κατακτήσει κύρος πρωτοφανές στο ελληνόφωνο Διαδίκτυο. Αλλά αρκούν οι έπαινοι, όσο κι αν είναι δικαιολογημένοι, εδώ λεξιλογούμε και δεν υμνολογούμε.

Και τι πιο ταιριαστό από το να λεξιλογήσουμε για τον αριθμό τέσσερα; Το τέσσερα και οι τέσσερις, που είναι φυσικά λέξη πανάρχαιη, που απαντά στην αρχαιότητα με διάφορους διαλεκτικούς τύπους, αφού το τέσσερες είναι ιωνικό, αλλά το τέτταρες αττικό, το τέτορες δωρικό, το πέτταρες βοιωτικό και το πέσυρες αιολικός τύπος, και που έχει ινδοευρωπαϊκά αντίστοιχα το λατινικό quattuor, απ’ όπου το γαλλικό quatre, και τα άλλα ρωμανικά, και το παλαιογερμανικό *fedwor, απ’ όπου το αγγλικό four και το γερμανικό vier. Εκείνο το τέσσερες έδωσε το μεσαιωνικό τέσσερις, κατ’ αναλογία προς το τρεις. Το τέσσερα, που μας κληροδότησε το πρόθημα τετρα- (που έχει γίνει και διεθνές) και ένα σωρό σύνθετα που τα περισσότερα είναι διάφανα, αν και μερικά όχι και τόσο φανερά: το τραπέζι, ας πούμε, ή και η τράπεζα, μια και οι δυο λέξεις έχουν κοινή ετυμολογία καθώς ο πρόγονος της τράπεζας ήταν ένα τραπέζι αργυραμοιβού, και τα δυο λοιπόν ανάγονται σε μια αρχαιότερη λέξη, την *τετράπεζα, από τα τέσσερα πόδια της.

Στον κόσμο μας και στη ζωή μας έχουμε πολλά πράγματα που πάνε σε τετράδες: έχουμε τις τέσσερις εποχές του χρόνου (και του Βιβάλντι), τις τέσσερις πράξεις της αριθμητικής, τα τέσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα, τα τέσσερα στοιχεία των αρχαίων φιλοσόφων (γη, αέρας, νερό και φωτιά), τους τέσσερις χυμούς του Ιπποκράτη (αίμα, φλέγμα, κίτρινη και μαύρη χολή), τις τέσσερις φυλές ή χρώματα της τράπουλας (σπαθιά, καρά, κούπες και μπαστούνια). Τέσσερις ήταν οι ευαγγελιστές, τέσσερις ήταν οι ιππότες της αποκαλύψεως, τέσσερις ήταν και… οι τρεις σωματοφύλακες, αν προσθέσουμε και τον Ντ' Αρτανιάν. Και οι Μπιτλς, τέσσερις ήταν. Τέσσερις είναι συχνά και οι μουσικοί στα μουσικά σύνολα της κλασικής μουσικής, που τότε τους λέμε «κουαρτέτο», όπως κουαρτέτο λέμε και το κομμάτι που έχει γραφτεί για τέσσερις μουσικούς, και που είναι πολύ πιο συχνό από το κουιντέτο (για πέντε) και το τρίο.

Από το τέσσερα και το τεσσαράκοντα, που έγινε στο Μεσαίωνα σαράκοντα με εσφαλμένο χωρισμό (τες σαράκοντα), και μετά σαράντα, απ’ όπου οι Άγιοι Σαράντα, το όνομα Σαράντος και το επώνυμο Σαραντάκος ανάμεσα στ’ άλλα. Και η Σαρακοστή, που διαρκεί σαράντα μέρες πριν από το Πάσχα ή σαράντα χρόνια τούτη που περνάμε τώρα.

Το τέσσερα και οι τετράδες έχουν αφήσει τη σφραγίδα τους και στη φρασεολογία μας. Για κάποιον που μπουσουλάει σαν μωρό λέμε ότι «περπατάει με τα τέσσερα», αλλά για κάποιον που πηγαίνει κάπου με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και προθυμία (ίσως και με δουλοπρέπεια) λέμε ότι «τρέχει με τα τέσσερα», ενώ όποιος φεύγει δρομαίος, ίσως τρομοκρατημένος, «το έβαλε στα τέσσερα» (και στις δυο περιπτώσεις από την εικόνα σκύλου που έρχεται ή φεύγει τρέχοντας). Έχουμε τα τέσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα και τις τέσσερις γωνίες της γης (σύμφωνα με ένα παλιότερο κοσμολογικό μοντέλο) και για να δώσουμε την εικόνα της τέλειας διάλυσης π.χ. μιας οικογένειας λέμε ότι «σκόρπισαν στα τέσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα». Για κάποιον που είναι εντελώς αστοιχείωτος ή ακατατόπιστος σε κάτι λέμε ότι «δεν ξέρει πού πάνε τα τέσσερα». Η προέλευση της φράσης έχει προβληματίσει: μάλλον προέρχεται από την εικόνα του βρέφους, που μπουσουλάει άτσαλα, βάζοντας τα χέρια και τα πόδια του εδώ κι εκεί. Για να παροτρύνουμε κάποιον να δείξει πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή, τον προτρέπουμε: «Τα μάτια σου τέσσερα!» ή «Έχε τα μάτια σου τέσσερα!», αφού δύο δεν αρκούν για την περίσταση -βέβαια, για ακόμα πιο απαιτητικές καταστάσεις λέμε «τα μάτια σου δεκατέσσερα». Επειδή το φέρετρο συνήθως το μεταφέρουν τέσσερις νεκροπομποί στην τελευταία μας κατοικία, υπάρχει η κατάρα «που να σε πάνε τέσσερις!», που παλιά τη χρησιμοποιούσαν οι μεγαλύτεροι όταν διάταζαν το άταχτο παιδί να πάει για θέλημα κι εκείνο απαντούσε «δεν πάω!», ενώ για να δώσουμε την ιδέα της κλεισούρας ή της απογύμνωσης σε ένα σπίτι χρησιμοποιούμε τους τέσσερις τοίχους: είμαι κλεισμένος όλη μέρα σε τέσσερις τοίχους, θα παραπονεθεί κάποιος που δεν βγαίνει ποτέ έξω, ενώ αν μπουν διαρρήκτες και τα πάρουν όλα θα πούμε ότι άφησαν μόνο τους τέσσερις τοίχους. Για να τονίσουμε ότι κάτι είναι αυταπόδεικτο, λέμε «δυο και δυο κάνουν τέσσερα» (ή «ένα κι ένα κάνουν δυο»). Για ένα καλοθρεμμένο παιδί λέγαν παλιά πως είναι «με τέσσερα μάγουλα», ενώ επίσης παλιά, ίσως ξεχασμένη, είναι η φράση «δεν με μέλει τέσσερα», που σημαίνει «δεν με μέλει καθόλου».

Στην αρχαιότητα, το άρμα που το έσερναν τέσσερα άλογα λεγόταν τέθριππο (το τ τρεπόταν σε θ επειδή ο ίππος έπαιρνε δασεία), ενώ στους δραματικούς αγώνες παρουσιάζονταν τετραλογίες, τρεις τραγωδίες και ένα σατυρικό δράμα. Μια περίεργη λέξη ήταν η τετρακτύς, ο ιερός αριθμός των Πυθαγορείων, το δέκα, ως άθροισμα των τεσσάρων πρώτων αριθμών (1+2+3+4)· τετρακτύς λέγονταν επίσης οι τέσσερις ελευθέριες τέχνες, οι artes liberales (γεωμετρία, αριθμητική, αστρονομία, αρμονία), το αντίστοιχο του λατινικού quadrivium -ενώ Quadrivium λεγόταν επίσης ένα πολιτιστικό ελληνόγλωσσο περιοδικό που έβγαζε η φασιστική Ιταλία στην Ελλάδα επί κατοχής. Για να έρθουμε στις μέρες μας, έχουμε τα διάφορα τετρα- που όλα σημαίνουν κάτι σχετικό με το τέσσερα, εκτός από τον τετραπέρατο που είναι απλώς πανέξυπνος (αλλά κι αυτός από τα τέσσερα πέρατα της γης προέρχεται). Οι τέσσερις παίχτες που παίζουν χαρτιά λέγονται καρέ, ενώ καρέ λέγεται στη χαρτοπαιξία ο συνδυασμός με τέσσερα όμοια χαρτιά -το καρέ του άσου είναι το όνειρο κάθε παίχτη του πόκερ που μετατρέπεται σε εφιάλτη αν στο τραπέζι υπάρχει και φλος. Καρέ είναι και μια γυναικεία κόμμωση, είναι και οι εικόνες από τις οποίες αποτελείται το κινηματογραφικό φιλμ, που καμιά φορά το βλέπουμε καρέ-καρέ. Όλα αυτά είναι από το γαλλικό carré, τετράγωνο, ενώ από το ομόρριζό του carreau είναι το καρό, τόσο της τράπουλας όσο και το μοτίβο με τετράγωνα ή ρόμβους στα ρούχα. Από την ιταλική ή βενετική λέξη που σημαίνει «τετράγωνο», το quadro, πήραμε βέβαια το κάδρο, επειδή είναι ένα τετράγωνο πλαίσιο (κι ας είναι απλώς ορθογώνιο συνήθως), αλλά και το καδρόνι (από τη διατομή του), κι από την ίδια οικογένεια λέξεων έχουμε επίσης αποκτήσει το καντράν (από τα γαλλικά) και τις καντρίλιες (από τα ισπανικά μέσω ιταλικών).

Όταν μάθαινα ιταλικά είχα προσέξει πως οι Ιταλοί χρησιμοποιούν τον αριθμό τέσσερα για να δηλώσουν αδιάφορο μικρό αριθμό· δηλαδή εκεί που εμείς λέμε «δυο βήματα», εκείνοι κάνουν quattro passi, τέσσερα. Στα ιταλικά υπάρχει και λέξη tessera, που σημαίνει την κάρτα, π.χ. την κάρτα μέλους σε έναν σύλλογο ή την κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών στο λεωφορείο. Παλιά είχα παρακολουθήσει μια γουστόζικη σκηνή σε ένα νησί, με δυο ζευγάρια Ιταλών που ήθελαν να μπουν στο πλοιαράκι να πάνε απέναντι, και έκαναν νόημα στον βαρκάρη να τους κόψει τέσσερα εισιτήρια, δείχνοντας με το χέρι. - Τέσσερα; ρωτάει αυτός ελληνικά. - Νο, νο, μπιλιέτι, απαντάνε εκείνοι, νομίζοντας πως τους ρωτάει αν έχουν βγάλει κάρτα. Αυτό που δεν ήξερα τότε ήταν ότι η ιταλική λέξη tessera ετυμολογείται από το ελληνικό τέσσερα, μέσω του λατινικού tessera που είναι το πλακάκι ή κάτι τέτοιο· και έχει περάσει και στα αγγλικά ως tessella, εξού και tessellate, που το βρίσκουμε στη γεωμετρία.

Μια και είπαμε για τα αγγλικά, ας κλείσουμε λέγοντας μερικά πράγματα για το four. Η άχρηστη γνώση της ημέρας είναι πως το four είναι ο μοναδικός αγγλικός αριθμός που έχει τόσα γράμματα όσα και η αριθμητική του αξία (ο αντίστοιχος ελληνικός είναι το 5). Four-eyed λέγεται αυτός που φοράει γυαλιά -αλλά αυτό το λέγαμε κι εμείς, τεσσερομάτη είχε αποκαλέσει τον Μαυροκορδάτο ο Καραϊσκάκης, ενώ οι «κακές» λέξεις στα αγγλικά λέγονται four-letter words, επειδή είναι πολλές οι τέτοιες λέξεις που έχουν τέσσερα γράμματα (αφήνεται άσκηση στον αναγνώστη να βρει τέσσερις τέτοιες λέξεις). Οι έφηβοι σήμερα χρησιμοποιούν το 4 στις στενογραφικές κατασκευές τους για να δηλώσουν το for, π.χ. 4u = for you.

Ή μάλλον, να μην κλείσουμε με το δυτικό four αλλά με μια λέξη της καθ’ ημάς Ανατολής -μια λέξη που υπάρχει στα λεξικά μας, έχει την αρχή της στον αριθμό 4 αλλά αυτό δεν της φαίνεται. Η λέξη αυτή είναι τα ντόρτια, οι τεσσάρες στα ζάρια και στα παιχνίδια με ζάρια, ιδίως στο τάβλι, δάνειο από το τουρκικό dört που σημαίνει «τέσσερα». Τα ντόρτια βέβαια δεν θεωρούνται καλή ζαριά, εξού και ο στίχος «για μας τα ντόρτια κι οι διπλές και γι’ άλλους οι εξάρες», αλλά τα τέσσερα χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας σίγουρα θα είναι γούρικα -και με το καλό να τα ξαναπούμε του χρόνου με το νήμα του πέντε.


----------



## Immortalite (Apr 1, 2012)

Ξέρεις τι θα γίνει άμα το ανεβάσεις αυτό σπίτι σου, ε; :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Θα το ανεβάσω... αλλά την Τετάρτη 4/4, να κάνουμε καρέ του 4 :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2012)

Immortalite said:


> Ξέρεις τι θα γίνει άμα το ανεβάσεις αυτό σπίτι σου, ε; :)


Φευγαλέα φάνηκε κι έπειτα πάλι άφαντη
(θέλει βεβαίως εξοικονόμηση δυνάμεων η αθανασία·
όχι σπατάλες προπαντός).
Υπαινικτικά μίλησε, σαν που αρμόζει
σε κάτοχο δυσβάστακτης αλήθειας.
Αγνοεί άραγε που το ’χει δίσπιτο ο Νικοκύρης;
Και θα γινόταν τι λοιπόν “στο σπίτι του”;
Του σαράντα το κιγκλίδωμα πιθανώς,
με εμπλοκή τεταρτημορίων και τεταρταίου πυρετού
και με τετράπαχο ποστάριθμο.
Κιγκλιδώματα, ναι, εν αφθονία υπάρχουν.
Και μυαλά επίσης.
Μα ο συνδυασμός τους μας ζορίζει κομματάκι.
Της ώσμωσης ο τετραγωνισμός.

[WARNING: Αγνοήστε με, μη μου δίνετε καμία σημασία.]


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Ω... τετραπέρατο!


----------



## Immortalite (Apr 2, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ω... τετραπέρατο!



Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! 
Θα μπορούσε να είναι η αρχή μιας τετραλογίας! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Το νήμα του τέσσερα, σήμερα Τετάρτη 4/4, και στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου ως «Η μέρα με τα πολλά τεσσάρια».


----------

